# FTO Training?



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Looking for FTO training courses (train the trainer type stuff). If anyone has any info it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Call Sgt. Steve Hennigan MSP at the Academy in New Braintree....


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

lawdog671 said:


> Call Sgt. Steve Hennigan MSP at the Academy in New Braintree....


Days at SP Sturbridge now


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Still has office at the academy......just for these kind of things...


----------



## serpico (Dec 17, 2005)

Lt. Paul Lefferie at the Lowell Police Department runs a program 978-937-3200


----------



## O-302 (Jan 1, 2006)

serpico said:


> Lt. Paul Lefferie at the Lowell Police Department runs a program 978-937-3200


Pappy, you butchered the spelling.


----------

